# Need help wiring headlights :(



## willhu (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I heard from people that 240s have pop-up headlights not wired to lights, but rather on a switch. I have a 1989 corolla with a 4age 20v swap and have a retractable relay with me. I would like to connect the headlight motors to the relay and then to a switch, but I do not which wire goes where.

Any nissan pros could help me out a bit?


----------

